# von 3,3V auf 9V schalten - nur mit Relais möglich?



## eintest (20. September 2015)

*von 3,3V auf 9V schalten - nur mit Relais möglich?*

Hi,

da ich mich heute endlich meinem ersten Projekt mit dem ESP8266 widmen konnte (per App gesteuerte Garagenfernbedienung)habe ich gleich ein kleines "Problemchen" festgestellt...

Das Modul gibt eine Ausgangsspannung von 3,3V aus, die Schalter der Fernbedienung, die ich überbrücken woll laufen aber mit 9V. Normalerweise hätte ich jetzt ein Relais eingebaut, aber leider gibt es bei Conrad in München kein einziges Relais mit einer min. Ansteuerspannung von >4V...

habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Bestellen dauert zu lange...

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Icephoen1x (21. September 2015)

*AW: von 3,3V auf 9V schalten - nur mit Relais möglich?*

Den esp über nen 470 ohm an die basis eines npn transistors, den emitter auf masse, den kollektor an den - pol der schaltung die du mit 9v versorgen willst und den + pol der schaltung an eine 9v spannungsquelle. Den minuspol der 9v quelle musst du mit dem minus pol des esp verbinden. Geeignet wäre als transistor je nach leistung die du brauchst ein bd139 oder ein tip31. Wenn du eine induktive last hast (mit spulen) kannst du noch eine schutzdiode (freilaufdiode) einbauen, das ist nötig falls du mit dem ausgang zb ein relais ansteuern willst.

Edit:
Tut mir leid für die kurze antwort, war beschäftigt 

Etwas genauer wie man darauf kommt:
Du musst erstmal nen transistor wählen, der genug strom für das kann was du brauchst. Sagen wir deine schaltung die du an 9V betreiben willst braucht 100mA. Dann brauchst du nen Transistor der mindestens 100mA an kollektorstrom kann. Die angabe findest du im datenblatt. Da suchst du dann auch gleich den verstärkungsfaktor B (auch beta) und die basis emitterspannung Ube oder Vbe raus. Du teilst deinen strom von 100mA durch B und erhälst den minimalen basisstrom den du dafür brauchst. Für nen transistor als schalter nimmst du dann etwa den 5 bis 10 fachen wert als basisstrom, also zum beispiel bei nem verstärkungsfaktor von 1000 0,1mA* 10 also 1mA. Um jetzt den strom von 1mA zu erhalten musst du nen passenden Widerstand vor die Basis schalten. Oben hab ich pauschal 470ohm gesagt, man rechnet ihn aber besser genau aus. Dazu ziehst du von der Ausgangsspannung von 3.3V des esp die Ube von zb 1.3V ab und erhälst beispielsweise 2V. Bei 2V müssen 1mA fliessen, d.h. nach uri hat dein Widerstand den wert 2V/0.001A also 2kOhm. Du musst noch drauf achten das der esp diesen strom liefern kann, der sollte aber min. 20mA schaffen. Generell den basiswiderstand solange noch luft ist vom strom her eher etwas kleiner als größer auslegen wenns keinen passenden wert gibt. 470 Ohm müssten für das meiste ausreichen. Kannst ja mal mit den genauen werten nachrechnen.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## eintest (21. September 2015)

*AW: von 3,3V auf 9V schalten - nur mit Relais möglich?*

super, Vielen Dank!
Leider habe ich mittlerweile bemerkt, dass der Transistor nur im -Pol bereich eingesetzt werden kann.

will heißen:
Die Schalter sitzen auf Masse, um das Signal zum Öffnen/Schließen des Tores zu geben, kann ich einen Negativpol eines Schalters (nach dem Sendemodul) direkt mit der Masse verbinden. ich kann die Verbindung aber nicht dauerhaft überbrücken und 9V Speisespannung über den Transistor anlegen, da ich zwei Tore habe die seperat gesteuert werden müssen. 

sprich "+9V" -> PCB -> "Sendemodul 1" -> PCB -> Schalter -> "-9V"
sprich "+9V" -> PCB -> "Sendemodul 2" -> PCB -> Schalter -> "-9V"
Das PCB kann dabei nicht anrühren da nur ein +Pol in den Chip führt :/

ist es irgendwie möglich den Transistor auch als (negativ)Schalter in diesem Sinne zu betreiben?


nochmal danke für die Hilfe, David


----------



## Icephoen1x (29. September 2015)

*AW: von 3,3V auf 9V schalten - nur mit Relais möglich?*

Tut mir leid das ich nicht geantwortet hab, war im urlaub. Prinzipiell gibt es da verschiedene möglichkeiten. Schau dir mal class b endstufen bzw. Enstufen im push/pull betrieb an. Mit denen kannst du positive und negative spannungen schalten. Es gibt da auch ics für, ich kann die tage mal danach suchen. Die alternative wäre mit der ersten variante ein relais anzusteuern.


----------

